# Automatisch Wörter in eine Suchzeile auf einerWebseiten eingeben



## nachtkalmard (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Programm mit C# machen, welches automatisch Wörter die man vorgegeben hat in eine Suchzeile eingibt auf einer Webseite und darauf prüft ob es ein Ergebnis gab. (Bsp. Ich möchte auf einer Internetseite einen Markennamen finden. leider sind aber fast alle vergeben. Also nutze ich einen Bot der z. B. Eine Liste an Wörtern automatisch eingibt und prüft ob der Name zu verfügung steht.)
Falls ihr ein solchen Bot schon kennt, schickt gerne den Link. Andernfalls würde ich mich über Lösungsvorschläge oder ähnliches freuen.
LG


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juni 2020)

Zum allgemeinen Vorgehen: Du musst zuerst den Mechanismus auf der spezifischen Seite studieren, der benutzt wird zur Autovervollständigung. Wenn das z. B. AJAX Requests zu einem Server, müsstest du die dann in deiner Applikation nachbilden.


----------



## Technipion (27. Juni 2020)

Ich befürchte ohne weitere Informationen, werden wir da auch nicht groß weiterhelfen können.

@nachtkalmard kannst du zumindest mal die Seite verlinken, auf der du nach Suchergebnissen crawlen willst?


----------



## nachtkalmard (29. Juni 2020)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Ich befürchte ohne weitere Informationen, werden wir da auch nicht groß weiterhelfen können.
> 
> @nachtkalmard kannst du zumindest mal die Seite verlinken, auf der du nach Suchergebnissen crawlen willst?


Die Seite ist STRATO | Server, Hosting, Cloud-Speicher, Webshop & Co. . Was brauchst du noch für Infos? @Technipion


----------



## Technipion (2. Juli 2020)

nachtkalmard hat gesagt.:


> Die Seite ist STRATO | Server, Hosting, Cloud-Speicher, Webshop & Co. . Was brauchst du noch für Infos? @Technipion


Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du eigentlich nur herausfinden, ob eine bestimmte Domain noch zu haben ist?
Weil die Domainabfrage ist ja jetzt nichts Strato-spezifisches...

Dafür würde ich nicht die Strato-Website benutzen, du kannst einfach selbst DNS-Anfragen stellen.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## ComFreek (2. Juli 2020)

Kann es nicht sein, dass eine Domain registriert ist, aber kein (öffentlicher) DNS-Eintrag existiert?


----------



## Technipion (2. Juli 2020)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass eine Domain registriert ist, aber kein (öffentlicher) DNS-Eintrag existiert?


Guter Einwand 

Hab das schnell mal ergoogelt. Es scheint wohl theoretisch möglich zu sein, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, da das Nichtsynchronisieren des DNS Records die vorgeschriebene Prozedur zur Registrierung einer Domain der IANA bricht:


> *TL;DR* It's extremely unlikely (though not technically impossible) that a properly registered domain would have zero* DNS records. The existence of the domain must be announced to the global DNS system by an update provided by the domain registrar. Failure by the Registrar to provide this update would constitute failure to perform the duty delegated to them by the IANA.



Also sollte grundsätzlich erstmal Verlass auf whois-Lookups sein.
Btw.: So kann man das dann machen, @nachtkalmard 

Gruß Technipion


----------

